# Grand Cherokee VS. Cherokee mounts



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey guys, i'm talking to this guy who's selling a plow setup for his Grand Cherokee on Craigslist. I have a 98 XJ, and was wondering if his mount would fit my Jeep?


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Unless custom made, the only Grand Cherokee plows I know of are the very light-duty Snow Bear, or that alum. SUV plow. Actually, IIRC there is a WK Suburbanite/Homesteader plow.

In any case the mounts would be completely different.


----------



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok thanks. The mount is custom fabbed.


----------

